# Hanging on boot command syscons



## caesius (Nov 27, 2008)

When booting, there is always about a one minute wait at this command here:
	
	



```
Configuring syscons: keymap keyrate blanktime
```

System boots normally after this time but the wait is annoying.

If I control C this command I see:

```
Configuring syscons: keymap keyrate blanktime
^CScript /etc/rc.d/sendmail interrupted
```

If this is a problem with sendmail how do I stop it from loading?


----------



## aragon (Nov 28, 2008)

Try sendmail_enable="NO" in rc.conf.

Alternatively sendmail_enable="NONE".

But it is probably hanging because it can't resolve a dns name somewhere.  Either your hostname, or an interface's IP address (or both).


----------



## caesius (Nov 28, 2008)

aragon said:
			
		

> Try sendmail_enable="NO" in rc.conf.
> 
> Alternatively sendmail_enable="NONE".
> 
> But it is probably hanging because it can't resolve a dns name somewhere.  Either your hostname, or an interface's IP address (or both).



Thank you very much this was the problem.


----------



## JimC (Jan 19, 2009)

I am having the same problem but can't find anything wrong. I would appreciate a suggestion as where I should look. Hostname seems OK and this is a desktop machine with a single ISP address.


----------



## cliedo (Jan 19, 2009)

security advisory on the freebsd homepage bind


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 19, 2009)

I had the same issue...for me going into rc.conf and adding a domain name fixed it...  so  computername.domainname.com  that worked for me.


----------



## caesius (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes the problem I had is back, it hangs again. Here's my rc.conf


```
keymap="us.iso"
keyrate="fast"
linux_enable="YES"
hostname="blackbox.simla"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
#ipv6_enable="YES"
```

What do I have to change?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

The hostname, IIRC it needs something with 2 dots..

I.e. molly.dicelan.home


----------

